# FIRST CONTACT



## ALDABRAMAN (May 29, 2012)

*First time Alpha and Hommer saw each other.*


----------



## wellington (May 29, 2012)

Toooo cute. Hows he doing, fitting in okay it looks, yes


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 29, 2012)

wellington said:


> Toooo cute. Hows he doing, fitting in okay it looks, yes



*He is doing good, kinda in shock. Non stop eating grass and weeds, coming from the zoo he has not had any grass or weeds in a looooong time. He is so sweet and gentle. He has already started to breed our females. He is for sure not use to such a large area, kinda just looks around a lot. All in all good for his first full day in his new home.*


----------



## dmarcus (May 29, 2012)

He is in tort paradise now, grass and lady torts, What could be better for him...


----------



## bigred (May 29, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> *First time Alpha and Hommer saw each other.*



Great picture and Im glad he is at your place and gonna get some great care for sure. He gets to act like a tortoise and eat grass


----------



## RV's mom (May 29, 2012)

great place for him to be.. Thanks again (and again) for sharing such great pics and stories.

teri


----------



## Jacob (May 29, 2012)

Sounds great and like he is fitting in well, awesome


----------



## jojodesca (May 29, 2012)

I think i didnt see the post about how you got him from the zoo......


----------



## Peaches bts (May 30, 2012)

He found a great home.


----------



## JoesMum (May 30, 2012)

Is it just me, or are they looking at each other a touch suspiciously? I think they're sizing each other up


----------

